# Visa application and address.



## mover28 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey,
I've been having a bit of trouble finding an apartment/room in Germany and I'm wanting to apply for a working holiday for Germany.
I've seen around a few places people suggesting to use a hostel/hotel address. Is this possible for Germany? Or am I going to need an actual room?
Bit of a challenge with time being of the essence and me not being in Australia (where I am a national).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

> I've seen around a few places people suggesting to use a hostel/hotel address. Is this possible for Germany? Or am I going to need an actual room?


What do you mean? What would you need an actual room for?

It will definitely be tricky to find a place to live from outside the country, so a hotel/hostel/guesthouse is your best bet, at least for the first days/weeks.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't think you can use a hotel or hostel address. Your best bet is to try and start off in a 'Wohngemeinschaft' or shared house or apartment. 
Try sites like WG Zimmer Wohnungen Wohnungssuche WG Suche WG Wohnung vermieten WG Nachmieter Zwischenmiete : WG-Gesucht.de

You can often find places where the tenant goes away for a few weeks or months and just wishes to find someone temporarily to live there and look after it and to cover their rent and other costs.


----------

